# Treasury loses High Court Challenge against NAMA



## Brendan Burgess (31 Jul 2012)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2012/0731/treasury-nama-court.html



The High Court has rejected a legal challenge by Treasury Holdings  against a decision by the National Asset Management Agency to appoint  receivers to certain assets without consultation.


----------



## Eithneangela (31 Jul 2012)

Unfortunately, Treasury are appealing to the Supreme Court.


----------

